# Torneo Fifa 14 PS3



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Credo sia doveroso appena esce.
Chi partecipa? 
Io lo prendo al Day One  26 settembre


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (29 Agosto 2013)

perchè ps3? tanto vale farlo su ps4 a natale


----------



## Liuke (29 Agosto 2013)

Infatti io nn so se lo prendero' per ps3 o ps4


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> perchè ps3? tanto vale farlo su ps4 a natale



Non penso che tutti compreranno la PS4 subito


----------



## alexrossonero (30 Agosto 2013)

L'ultimo doveroso acquisto che farò per ps3 sarà gta5. Dopodiché a Natale next gen.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Semmai PS4


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Qualcuno vuole farlo?


----------



## Liuke (16 Ottobre 2013)

io devo difendere il titolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2013)

se gioca Liuke non gioco non c'è gusto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Ottobre 2013)

A 8 partecipanti lo facciamo partire, stessa formula dell'anno scorso. Gironi da 4 squadre, partite andata e ritorno. Passano i primi due.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> se gioca Liuke non gioco non c'è gusto



Dai partecipa 
Tuo nick ps3? Cosi ti aggiungo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2013)

a no non avevo letto.. la PS3 l'ho bruciata è andata in YLOD .... maggia a lei.


----------



## Liuke (16 Ottobre 2013)

In ogni caso io ho cancellato tutti gli amici sul psn...per chi volesse aggiungermi: lbliuke


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Ottobre 2013)

*Sino ad ora iscritti:

Liuke
Ronaldinho_89*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

UP! Non fate i timidi!


----------



## Tobi (20 Ottobre 2013)

Io ci sono, organizzo tornei online da 2 anni, gestisco una pagina facebook con piu di 1000 fans e ogni settimana organizzo tornei con iscrizione gratis e premi in palio. Se avete bisogno di una mano per organizzare il torneo qui sul forum, lo farei volentieri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io ci sono, organizzo tornei online da 2 anni, gestisco una pagina facebook con piu di 1000 fans e ogni settimana organizzo tornei con iscrizione gratis e premi in palio. Se avete bisogno di una mano per organizzare il torneo qui sul forum, lo farei volentieri.



*Perfetto, siamo in tre ad ora:

Liuke
Ronaldinho_89
Tobi


altri 5 e si parte..*


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2013)

Io ero specializzato nel vincere i tornei, ma ho giocato tre volte a Fifa 13 e non ho Fifa 14


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io ero specializzato nel vincere i tornei, ma ho giocato tre volte a Fifa 13 e non ho Fifa 14


La nuova console la prendi? 

Io sì... parteciperò a quello con le nuove console, se c'ho tempo XD


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La nuova console la prendi?
> 
> Io sì... parteciperò a quello con le nuove console, se c'ho tempo XD


Non lo so, perché nella mia nuova vita non riesco a ritagliare spazio per i videogiochi... sarebbe un modo per buttare via i soldi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non lo so, perché nella mia nuova vita non riesco a ritagliare spazio per i videogiochi... sarebbe un modo per buttare via i soldi


A me manca il tempo... tra il lavoro, lo sport e una casa di 180 mq in cui vivo da solo e che mi dà un sacco da fare non so dove mettere le mani...


----------



## Doctore (21 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me manca il tempo... tra il lavoro, lo sport e una casa di 180 mq in cui vivo da solo e che mi dà un sacco da fare non so dove mettere le mani...


Min.chia 180 mq...reggia di versailles


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Min.chia 180 mq...reggia di versailles


L'ho ereditata, visto che mia madre è morta a dicembre.

Ti garantisco che non vedo l'ora di liberarmene. Ma non mi conviene, ci perderei troppo vendendola adesso... l'idea è andarmene e affittarla a studenti per sfruttarla il più possibile.


----------



## Doctore (21 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'ho ereditata, visto che mia madre è morta a dicembre.
> 
> Ti garantisco che non vedo l'ora di liberarmene. Ma non mi conviene, ci perderei troppo vendendola adesso... l'idea è andarmene e affittarla a studenti per sfruttarla il più possibile.


Condoglianze.
Ma stavo scherzando in ogni caso...ho messo la faccina a posta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Condoglianze.
> Ma stavo scherzando in ogni caso...ho messo la faccina a posta


Sì tranquillo non c'è problema


----------

